# Just applied for spouse visa to UK



## jazebelle (May 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I hope to keep posting in the future (whether to help out those in sticky situtions or to seek help)

My husband and I (dacarlo on this forum) got mrried on June 2nd legally in Malysia, where I currently reside. He's just returned to the UK and starts work on 16th June as do I. 

I just submitted my appliction for a spouse visa to join him in the UK as soon as possible. I'm quite anxious to be honest and hope tht I've got all supporting documents etc sorted out. 

Here is what we have submitted:
Application letter
Appendix 2 - financial requirements
Sponsor's declaration and signed

Sponsor (dacarlo)
Cover letter stating who he is and his identification + all the supporting requirements he has attched in our appliction
Employment letter that states how long he hs been employed.
6 months worth of pay slips
6 months worth of bank sttements
Mortgage evidence 
Home lease evidence
Photgraphs of his flat
P60
Tax sttements
Flat plans and pictures
Copy of his passport
Stamps of his visits here
Birth cert original

We lso included evidence that both our families have met
Wedding reception, temple ceremony and registration photogrphs
Evidence that I have met him prior to this marriage via photographs
Two photographs showing me with his family and him with my family
Chat logs, emails, VoIP logs, birthdy cards sent to me and other little details
Flight tickets me there in the UK and him here in Malaysia
Other holidys that we have been on together and proof of hotel stays and flights
Marriage certificate (which is in two languges) 

On my part, I included my originl pssport of course (old and new)
Original qualifictions and certificates
Recommendtion letter from my current boss for employment
IELTS cert (Proof of English languge test)
TB cert 

My fingers, toes and entire body is crossed, hopping that all of the above is enough to grant me my spouse visa. If anyone has any feedback or anything to say, most welcomed to do so. Many thanks for taking the trouble to look through this. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------

